# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یک سوال در مورد دوره پزشکی و کشیک هاش دارم؟

## peony

سلام من تازه عصو شدم
اینجا دانشجو پزشکی هست؟ 
من در مورد دوره درسی سوالی داشتم
میدونم پزشکی علوم پایه فیزیوپات و اکسترنی و اینترنی داره

منتها سوالم اینه بچه های پزشکی
تو دوره اکسترنی کشیک هم دارن؟ ساعت برنامه روزانشون ب چه صورته

؟

----------


## مریمم

یه توضیح کوچیک در مورد رشته پزشکی عمومی

----------


## fateme95

> یه توضیح کوچیک در مورد رشته پزشکی عمومی


والا ابجی من که پزشکی کرمان خونده از اینترنی به بعد کشیک داشت....ولی هستن دانشگاهایی که از استاجری به بعد کشیک وایمیسن...شنیدم شیراز اینطوره...ولی همه جا نه...

----------


## peony

پس همه جا اکسترنی یا استیجری کشیک ندارن درسته؟ 
منم شنیدم شیراز کشیک دارپس سختیش همون دوره اینترنیه

بعد اینا ک مثلا 8 صبح تا 8 صبح بعد کشیک وایساده میره خونش یا دوباره همون روزم کار داره بیمارستان؟؟؟

----------


## peony

پس همه جا اکسترنی یا استیجری کشیک ندارن درسته؟ 
منم شنیدم شیراز کشیک دارپس سختیش همون دوره اینترنیه

بعد اینا ک مثلا 8 صبح تا 8 صبح بعد کشیک وایساده میره خونش یا دوباره همون روزم کار داره بیمارستان؟؟؟

----------


## fateme95

> پس همه جا اکسترنی یا استیجری کشیک ندارن درسته؟ 
> منم شنیدم شیراز کشیک دارپس سختیش همون دوره اینترنیه
> 
> بعد اینا ک مثلا 8 صبح تا 8 صبح بعد کشیک وایساده میره خونش یا دوباره همون روزم کار داره بیمارستان؟؟؟


ببین عزیزم کشیک اینجوریه...8صبح تا 2 بعد از ظهر که ساعت کلاساته هر روز....2 بعد از ظهر تا 8 صبح بعد کشیکه....دوباره 8 تا 2 کلاسته....2 میشه بری خونه....حالا شب احتمالا در حد یه میشه رفت پاویون چرت زد :Yahoo (16):

----------


## peony

اها پس این 8 تا 2 ثابته 
تو همه بخشها کشیک داره؟! 
مثلا پوست مو روانپزشکی
اینا

----------


## fateme95

اره عزیزم ...همش داره....سخت تریناش زنان با جراحیه.....اسونترینشم روانه

----------


## peony

شما خواهرتون الان تخصص میخونه؟

----------


## fateme95

> شما خواهرتون الان تخصص میخونه؟


نه ابجیم الان طرحشه...

----------


## peony

اها خوش بحالشون سختیش تموم شده مجرده درسته

برا متاهل حتما سخته این دوران  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## fateme95

> اها خوش بحالشون سختیش تموم شده مجرده درسته
> 
> برا متاهل حتما سخته این دوران


بله....خیلی سخته برا متاهل....ابجی من با دو تا بجه این 7 سال عمومی رو خوند :Yahoo (16):

----------


## soofia

دانشگاه های مختلف فرق داره مثلا خواهر من شیرازه از قبل از اکسترنی کشیک داشتن ولی بعضی جاها مثه تهران اینا فقط سال آخر میرن و اینترنی
بستگی داره دانشگاهت کجا باشه

----------


## peony

اوه چجوری 7 سال با دو تا بچه تونسته 
همسرشون حتما پزشکه ؟

----------


## peony

اوه چجوری 7 سال با دو تا بچه تونسته 
همسرشون حتما پزشکه ؟

----------


## fateme95

> اوه چجوری 7 سال با دو تا بچه تونسته 
> همسرشون حتما پزشکه ؟


نه...اگه همسرشونم پزشک بود که دیگه اصلن نمیشد....

----------


## peony

جدی 
اخه گفتم شاید دو نفر که همرشته باشن سختی ها رو بیشتر تحمل کنن

----------


## fateme95

من فک میکنم بر عکی یه سری تفاوتا کارو راحت تر میکنه....حالا چی شده شما اینقد راجب کشیک و اینا کنجکاو شدین؟

----------


## peony

فاطمه جان اخه خودم کنکوریم

----------


## Amir h

دندان  و دارو هم کشیک دارن؟؟؟؟

----------


## peony

نه اقا امیر اونا شب خونه خودشونن

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام من تازه عصو شدم
> اینجا دانشجو پزشکی هست؟ 
> من در مورد دوره درسی سوالی داشتم
> میدونم پزشکی علوم پایه فیزیوپات و اکسترنی و اینترنی داره
> 
> منتها سوالم اینه بچه های پزشکی
> تو دوره اکسترنی کشیک هم دارن؟ ساعت برنامه روزانشون ب چه صورته
> 
> ؟


پزشکی نوین داره.البته نه برای هر واحدی.بعضی درسای خاص

----------


## jarvis

*الان گیر کشیک هی پزشکی هستی؟!*

----------


## peony

شما مشکلی دارین ؟

----------

